# bluetooth audio in tiguan



## avatar71 (Oct 20, 2008)

does anyone know what the "bluetooth audio" check box does in the navi system.


----------



## Strotti (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: bluetooth audio in tiguan (avatar71)*

Yes .. when your PHONE supports A2DP , you will be able to listen to your music on the phone .. the iPhone is not supporting A2DP. 
here is a list : http://www.govolkl.com/cellphone.htm


----------

